# Jamie's R34 GT-T



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey there everyone,

Well, I've had her for about 5 weeks now, but only been on the road for a few days. I'm the first UK owner and I've just passed her through the registration process with the DVLA with a little help from Nissan GB. Gotta say it has been a frustrating time, with a lot of set backs and in places, heartache!
It has been immensely frustrating to see the R34 sat there and not being able to drive it, only start it every day.

However, documents were finally received t'other day and all I can say is that it was well and truly worth the wait 

Here are some photos until I can get some proper scenic ones soon...


































Specification is as follows:

Nismo Carbon B Pillars
Nismo Front
Nismo Sides
Nismo Rear
Nismo Front Indicators
Nismo Side Repeaters
Custom Flared Rear Fender & Arches
Silver Carbon GTR Spoiler
Silver Carbon Gear Knob
Recaro Millenium Bucket Seats
Blitz Nur Spec Exhaust System
Workmeister S1 Alloys (Front: 265's & Rear: 285's)
Adjustable Gas Coilover Suspension
HKS Super Power Flow Reloaded Induction
GReddy Front Mounted Intercooler
GRID Boost Controller
Blitz BLM Boost Gauge


Any comments appreciated good or bad - each to their own at the end of the day :thumbsup:

All the best,
J


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

dont worry ive got a few good pics


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Too wide for my taste to be honest. Will look much better if it wasn't so wide.
Besides that, it looks nice!!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice Car, loving the nismo goodies. Get some LED rear lights though, that should look cool. 

The wideness of the wheels make it look different, quite like deep wheels but , with no offence meant I rekon the rear is too wide, the front wheels looks about right though.

Anything else planned?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Imho:

A waste of material.uke:


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guys...

Regards the LED rear lights, I'm personally not a fan - I've had an eye for the stock Skyline rear lights since the R32 and I prefer them in standard form to be honest.

It used to have a rather large C-West spoiler on the back, but I removed that to fit the GTR style one that's on there now.

In terms of other bits 'n' bobs, I've got the following in mind...

GReddy Profec B Spec II Boost Controller
Carbon R34 GTR Front Diffuser
Blitz Front Down Pipe
Blitz BLM EGT 60mm Gauge
Trust / GReddy Twin Gauge A-Pillar

... along with some other bits that I'll mention shortly 

Cheers,
J


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

As already mentioned the widness sort of spoils it, but other than that you've got yourself a really nice looking car


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

with the other lads, love the car other than the rear, just looks a little Too Much IMO

lovely motor none the less though!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

mmm, remove the spacers or whatever is making the rear wheels so wide.

If you are not careful those tyres could pop off with that kind of stretch as well!


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Cheers for the comments everyone. I appreciate what's being said as regards the width of the rear end, but to be honest I'm really taken with it. Has quite a presence on the road and I like that.
As I said though, each to their own - it'd be boring if we all liked the same... well either that or one mass rave!

All the best,
J


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

haha yeah, what is the setup your running on the rear axle as if its a load of spacers you may be eating wheel bearings


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice looking car jamie,no doubt i`ll see it at the next helsby meet(couldn`t make today) you`ll have to be careful of that rear though ,i don`t think those rears are legal!


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Nice dish  Drop the suspension a bit more and whack on a bit of negative camber on the rear and it'll be spot on :thumbsup:

What width and offsets are the rears ? You'd probably also get a more favourable response on Driftworks btw.


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

EDIT: 1 min.. lol

i was gonna post a few pics but i havent got rid of the plates mate sorry


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Ah cheers, Adam - appreciated.

J


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

says jamie and everything =P


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i personally wouldn't do that, but your oppinion is the one that matters. i really like the uniqueness of it, that is very rare to see and kudos for that. for the most part i really like it. also the angle of the shot from the post before me makes me see why you like the rear wheel set up, that angle really makes it look amazing to be honest.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but it seems I caught your car on video doing the 0-60 at Trax. See the Members gallery thread "Trax 09 0-60mph Run R32 & R34 (Deep Dish wheels)"


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you for that, Nas. You're not resurrecting an old thread though, I've been meaning to update it and your post is the perfect prompt for me to do so!

Did you enjoy Trax? I was pretty disappointed with the time I got, but just gives me something to work on now!

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey everyone, thought I'd give some updates to this thread and some new pics...










































Been an interesting few months, with a fair bit of maintenance work, such as tidying up the engine bay and imperfections on the bodywork. Also had some marks removed from the alloys so it's looking all nice again now - I hope! The silver carbon spoiler has now been sprayed body colour too. I have however left the blade in silver carbon and will be looking to sell this in the near future.
Got myself a dirt cheap additional car now so I don't have to stack the miles up on this every day now either!

Engine:

Blitz Nur Spec Exhaust System
HKS Super Power Flow Reloaded Induction System
GReddy Front Mounted Intercooler
GRID Boost Controller
Clifford Remote Engine Start
Hammerite'd Engine Bay

Chassis:

Workmeister S1 2-Piece Split Rims (265/35/18 Front & 285/35/18 Rear)
GAB Sports Revo Stroke Adjustable Gas Coilovers
Ikeya Adjustable Upper Arms

Exterior:

Nismo Omori Front Bumper
Nismo Rear Bumper
Nismo Side Skirts
East Bear Bonnet Extension
Flared Front & Rear Fenders
Nismo Carbon B-Pillar Trims
Custom Silver Carbon Fibre GTR Wing
Nismo Clear Side Repeaters
Nismo Clear Front Indicators
Custom Carbon Fibre Boot Trim
Japan North Graphics

Interior:

Recaro Millenium Bucket Seats
60mm Blitz BLM Carbon Face Boost Gauge
Silver Carbon Fibre Gear Knob
Sabelt Clubman 3 Point Silver Harnesses
JapSpeed Short Shifter
Skyline DIN Plate


On the to-do list is the following...


TEIN Front Strut Brace
Cusco Tension Rod Brace
Carbon GT-R Front Diffuser
Carbon GT-R Rear Diffuser or ARC Aluminium Rear Diffuser
Carbon Blade
GReddy Profec B Spec 2 Boost Controller
Nismo Engine Caps
Retrimmed Interior

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are a couple of shots from a session not too long ago, around Outlon Park's drift circuit, whilst at Modified Live:


















































































Also, there's a video on Youtube:

YouTube - R34 Skyline Totally Addicted To Drift

My first time out on the drift track and I really enjoyed it! Awesome fun!

Managed to pick up a few new items over the past week;

Carbon Fibre Coil Pack Cover
Carbon Fibre Spoiler Blade

Will be fitting these very shortly, so will get some before and after pictures up. Also put an order in for a rather tasty part, but will update nearer the time it's due 

Cheers,
J


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Your bad tyres are trying to make a bid for freedom! haha


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

JamieR said:


> Thank you for that, Nas. You're not resurrecting an old thread though, I've been meaning to update it and your post is the perfect prompt for me to do so!
> 
> Did you enjoy Trax? I was pretty disappointed with the time I got, but just gives me something to work on now!
> 
> ...


I noticed you seemed to have a fair bit of wheelspin off the line, I guess you chose your wheels for Style rather than performance - Pictures do look fun though :thumbsup:

Trax was fairly decent enjoyed seeing all the Track action - I noticed your car seemed to be around a fair bit i.e. moving from a Stand area towards the 0-60 area and then to the Track area I gather you enjoyed trax! - Did you take it on the Track?


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

It was poor driving to be absolutely honest, second run was much better as the tyres were warmer but still nowhere near as decent as it should be.

Yup, took the R34 around the track as well; I had a promotional shoot on the Friday and took it on the National Circuit then, but on Sunday I took it on the Grand Prix Circuit. So much grip around the corners it was staggering for a rear wheel drive car.

Here's a picture of the track session:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i think it looks mint :smokin:


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you for that


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Afternoon all,

A few updates for the thread, I've spent the past few months installing a few items and upgrading a few bits and bobs. Here's a few of them:


Red Silicone Engine Bay Hosing
AEM Methanol Injection System
Carbon Fibre Coil Pack Cover
Carbon Fibre Z-Tune Bonnet
Carbon Fibre Bonnet Extension
Carbon High-Level Spoiler Blade
Blitz Down Pipe
Coneptua Tuning Brake Pads
Oil & Fluid Service

There's a few bits lying around that I still need to fit, but it's finding the time to do so! 
Here's a few pics of the changes...

Blitz Down Pipe:


























Engine Bay Hosing & Carbon Coil Pack Cover:


















Various Photos:


































For the record, the engine bay has been cleaned since the above photos 
I'm looking to sort out a few more bits under the bonnet, but we'll see how they go and will update once I have.

All the best,
J.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice car , the wheels are a bit wide for me though,like something you'd see on an s-body, are they negative offset on the rear?


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Cheers for that  ... Yes, they're setup with negative offset all round, more so at the rear however.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, now it looks wicked with that bonnet. All it needs now is an RB30 and a T04Z :chuckle:


Nah seriously, it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Really love the wide arch . . . looks just evil and nice to see you really get the pieces together so they make it even more evil.

Keep us updated.:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Your car is crying out for some wider GTR style rear wings... in my opinion then it would look great.


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Just thought I'd add a couple of pics from a few events I've attended lately and also a couple of scenic ones 


































































Take it easy...


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

love the car but it really wants wider rear 1/4's


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd not have them putting their heels on the paint! Nice pictures


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

I won't lie, as soon as they'd gone I was checking haha - not a mark 

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

looking giid mate..

no haigh hall meet thiis year?.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Stunning Jamie, still by far my favourite GT-T out there


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi JamieR.
Thats is just a stunning gt-t..
Just wondering, how wide are those rims?? 
Its got to be one of the deepest rims i have ever seen.. Stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

hi nice looking car very unique. with extreme wheels like those i'd be tempted to go for a really wide kit on it.

where abouts in lancashire are you i'll keep my eye out for you (i live in burnley lancs)


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

rockabilly said:


> looking giid mate..
> no haigh hall meet thiis year?.


Thanks for that Bernie 
As for Japan North, I updated the main homepage recently, which you can find here: ..:: Japan North 2009 - Sunday 16th August - Haigh Hall, Wigan ::...
Hope you're well pal?



Cliff J said:


> Stunning Jamie, still by far my favourite GT-T out there


Cheers for that, Cliff, much appreciated!



nismo.gt500 said:


> Hi JamieR.
> Thats is just a stunning gt-t..
> Just wondering, how wide are those rims??
> Its got to be one of the deepest rims i have ever seen.. Stunning :thumbsup:


Hey there amigo, the front wheels are 10" wide and the rear wheels are 12-13" wide. Certainly interesting trying to find tyres!
Thank you again for the nice comments 



MrGT said:


> hi nice looking car very unique. with extreme wheels like those i'd be tempted to go for a really wide kit on it.
> where abouts in lancashire are you i'll keep my eye out for you (i live in burnley lancs)


G'morning pal, I'm not too far from the Reebok Stadium so if you're ever knocking around this way, do let me know. Once again, thank you for the comments 


Take it easy...


----------



## kill3rb33 (Jun 27, 2010)

Your R34 is pure sex


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

The wheel fitment reminds me of old school Japanese cars. It just doesn't look right on the newer ones though. Sorry, I'm just not a fan, the rear wheels stick out entirely too much for my taste. The rest of the car looks great though!


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, just a quick update on a big find... 

Had my head under the car the other day and peered up through the underside of the engine to see this:










A nice big HKS stamp on the side of the turbo!
I originally thought my R34 was running on the stock ceramic turbo, hence why I turned off the boost controller as I didn't want to cause any damage...
Turns out it's running what appears to be a HKS 2540 blower 

Chuffed? Yup, I think so! I've only had the car nearly two years haha! May explain why she's quite a handful!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Bonus!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Like the car but not so sure on the wheels!!!


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good J, why no show this year?


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks very much amigo 

A few issues sadly, I'll explain when I next see you mate.
There are details on the home page of ..:: Japan North 2009 - Sunday 16th August - Haigh Hall, Wigan ::...


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey there all,

Just a couple of pictures from TRAX 2010, whilst out on track. Was taking it easy as there were plenty of hot hatches out that were all over the place and I didn't fancy bending a fender or something for one of them. I was kinda wishing I'd gone out at the back of the pack now, so I could've had a little more fun, but I'll know for next time.


































All the best...


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Also a few updates and additions to the Skyline...

It turns out that it is indeed a HKS GT2535 turbo strapped to the car 
Hopefully getting her on the rollers very soon to get some figures and up the boost from standard!

Also added some high level carbon spoiler supports the day before TRAX too...


























Cheers


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

looking good jamie


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

looks really good


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks very much, Daz & Thomas... 

After almost two years I will actually have some performance figures available in the next few weeks, as I've got a rolly road day coming up soon! At long last!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the car but not feeling the width of the wheels


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Righty, I had my Skyline on the dyno at the weekend and I've finally managed to get some figures.

Running at a mere .6BAR, the R34 hit 350BHP at the fly, with a very strong torque curve. Apparently the air-to-fuel ratio was perfect and the dyno dude said that the car should easily hit figures in the 400's with a boost controller correctly installed. There is a GRID boost controller in there at the moment, but I turned this off when I first got the car, as I wanted to run it safely. 










I've had my eye on both the GReddy Profec B Spec 2 and the Gizzmo IBC for some time now and I think it's finally time to get one bought and installed! 

Very pleased overall, even more so that the car was deemed to be running very healthy and also at the numbers it hit whilst running low boost!


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Also popped over to Oulton Park in the afternoon to throw some sideways action before SORN'ing for Winter:


















Thanks to *Lee Broadley* for the epic photography


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey there y'all...

Not much to update at the moment other than to say she's off road for winter now whilst I prepare for the 2011 season.
In the pipeline for this month are...

* Walbro Fuel Pump
* Gizzmo MSI Boost Controller
* 650cc Fuel Injectors & Fuel Rail
* Mocal Oil Cooler Setup
* Timing Belt Kit (can't hurt to refresh it!)

I've also entered into the *2011 ModBall Rally Event* and so I'm currently searching for sponsors...
Sooooo, if you're a company interested in promoting your business throughout the forthcoming year (not only during the ModBall event), please get in touch as the livery will be on the car at many shows throughout 2011. My contact details can be found within my picture below:








All the best and thanks...


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Your first time going on the modball rally? Went last year. Think you should look at maybe getting your front bumper wrapped to protect from stone chips as mine took a hammering last time. Don't know if it will make much difference but something to consider as the bumper will probably need a respray when you get back. 
Hope you enjoy it anywayz

oh...nice car btw . Would like to see how it looks in the flesh


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking good buddy, give me a shout with regards to livery on your motor matey


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Cheers for the heads-up and comments, Initial P, will give that some thought indeedy!

Mr. B! We alrighty? I've been meaning to contact TDi regarding the event, hopefully give you a buzz in a week's time.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jamie, didnt see you much this year, I missed TRAX and havnt been able to get the GTR out to any meets.

I dont no if you have seen this or if Ive posted it befor, buts its from the 0-60 at TRAX last year. I was just in front of you and someone has kindly posted it up on YT. I ran a 4.4sec and you ran a 5.?sec

I was running 435bhp and 315ftlb so hopefully you will crack the 4sec barrier when you get the next mods done 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIFbs9rJZTM


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey there amigo 

I too have had quite a hectic year and didn't make it to many events, however next year I'll be at most throughout the year, as I finish university in February 

Loving the video pal nice one, however it just reminds me of how crap my driving was that day lol... Poor shifting and wheel spinning off the line, pfffft. All will be resolved next time round though 

...and yes, a much better time with the small changes being made over Christmas!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i will try and see you there jamie!

bring on the mods! haha my run was a 3.71 with rather sizeable wheelspin from a poo launch with 550ish hp, rubbish tyres as well so i have faith in you both 

hopefully ill be there in my new track car! watch out for a porsche orange and black civic hopefully hooning it round the track  haha thats a long as i find enough money to finish lol.

How are things with you dude? long time no speak!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

JamieR said:


> Mr. B! We alrighty? I've been meaning to contact TDi regarding the event, hopefully give you a buzz in a week's time.


Cool beans matey, we got some good stuff going on at the mo  :smokin:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

G40tee said:


> watch out for a porsche orange and black civic hopefully hooning it round the track  haha thats a long as i find enough money to finish lol.


Oooh, nice, keep your onions peeled for my K20 EG hooning around there :smokin: 

Are you on civiclife mate? :smokin:


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

G40tee said:


> i will try and see you there jamie!
> 
> bring on the mods! haha my run was a 3.71 with rather sizeable wheelspin from a poo launch with 550ish hp, rubbish tyres as well so i have faith in you both
> 
> ...


Hey there Chris, how's we doing fellow?

Bring on the mods indeedy, got some things underway over winter so should hopefully emerge a little more potent in the new year 

Will be good to meet for a catch up pal, 2010 has been a busy year with little time for enjoyment, but I finish University in the new year, so fantastico times lay ahead for sure 

I'm currently seeking sponsorship for the forthcoming events of 2011 and in particular the ModBall. Upto now I have support from Knight Racer, JapanDyno, GBE and hopefully Opie Oils.

Hope all's grand with you amigo...


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Just a quick update to the thread...

I'm currently in the process of fitting the following:

* GReddy 6-Pot Calipers up front
* ATE Super Blue DOT4 Fluid
* Walbro Uprated Fuel Pump
* Driftworks/Mocal Oil Cooler

... In addition to this I have a few thank-you's to make...

The first is to *Dino* of Japan Dyno, who is kindly supporting me during the 2011 season. If you're not familiar with Japan Dyno, you can check out their extensive selection of JDM parts direct from Japan here.

Secondly is to *GB Enterprises*, who are supporting my ventures throughout 2011, including the various shows around the UK and the 2011 ModBall Rally. GBE offer a massive range of performance related automotive products & are the exclusive importer for the Gizzmo Electronics range. 

Thank you to you both for your support!

Any companies interested in supporting me during 2011 may contact me at MODBALL[at]JapanNorth.co.uk. The e-mail address can be seen in the image below.

Many thanks once again,
J


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Gudday y'all, 

Just a quick update as to the latest with the Skyline...
She's been off the road since the end of October now and to say it's painful seeing it sit there is an understatement. I just keep trying to convince myself that it'll all be worth it once finished 

So far, the Gizzmo IBC-R is fitted, but not yet configured. Just awaiting the arrival of a custom carbon panel to mount the unit in the dash centre.

I've fitted the MeisterR coilovers all round, however this needs calibrating and aligning before road use.

The GReddy 6-Pots are now installed and I had to fit extended wheels studs with small spacers to accommodate the larger calipers. Also bled the entire brake system and fed ATE Blue DOT4 in there.

Finally, the Driftworks/Mocal Oil Cooler, Z32 Air Flow Meter, Walbro Fuel Pump and Siemens Deka 650cc Injectors are now fitted. 

All that now awaits is an oil and coolant change and then the handover to my engine tuner to fit and map the NIStune Type 4 board and then the suspension alignment elsewhere.

I'm soooooo excited to drive it, as I've been subjected to 4 months of foot, bike and 1.0l VeeDub Polo power... really looking forward to getting back behind the wheel of a proper car! 

A quick thanks to the following companies for their support so far...


Conceptua Tuning
Gizzmo / GBE Enterprises
Japan Dyno
Knight Racer
MeisterR Suspension
Opie Oils

I'll be posting some build-pictures shortly, there will be a few guides too for those that are interested in injector upgrades, fuel pump fitting, wheel stud swaps etc, so will tag these for anyone running searches. Finding guides for the R34 GT-T has proved frustrating so hopefully they'll help someone.

Here's a little picture of the suspension, before I raised it a little. Couldn't resist seeing what it look like with plenty lowwww 










Here's another picture I came across the other day taken whilst at TRAX 2011 & JDM Allstars at Silverstone, which I found whilst browsing t'Interweb...










All the best...


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Well done Jamie, like you, I'll be pleased to see you out and about on the road again. Rightly or wrongly I never take mine of the road, just drive it when I can, weather permitting.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hey Jamie I live your car its just so mayhem.:bowdown1:

I forwarded this thread to stanced nation
Stance:Nation - Form > Function

Would be cool to see it featured there.


Regards

Chris


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, 2011 has certainly been an eventful year so far; a lot has happened / changed this year, much of it has been maintenance as I've had the engine rebuilt and a few additions made here and there including:

* Z32 Air Flow Meter
* Gizzmo IBC-R Boost Controller
* Bosch 044 Fuel Pump
* JUN Oil Cap
* Mocal Oil Cooler & Sandwich Plate
* RB Motorsport Baffled Oil Sump
* Cosworth 1.1mm Metal Head Gasket
* RB26 Conrod Bolts
* N1 Conrod Bearings
* Siemens Deka 650cc Fuel Injectors
* Tomei Type S Fuel Pressure Regulator & Fuel Rail Adaptor
* Braided Fuel & Oil Lines
* Aluminium Racing Radiator
* SFS Upper and Lower Red Radiator Hoses
* MeisterR Zeta S Gas Coilovers

The ATS & Cross Twin Plate Carbon clutch has also been serviced as well, which bites nicely and finally the turbo has also just been rebuilt, so I'm running a nice fresh build, which will stand me in a good position for the remainder of this season and also next year hopefully!

I've made a few aero changes as well, including the Z-Tune front fenders... I wanted to do something a little different to the usual vented fenders and I haven't seen too many sets of the Z-Tune fenders fitted, so I opted for these. I faced a few comments from friends who didn't think they would work with the car, but I knew they'd widen up the front of the car and bring it in-line with the rear. I'm very happy with them to be honest 

I've got some K-Sport 8-Pot brakes to go on, but unfortunately I've just not had the time to do this yet. 

I went on the European ModBall Rally back in July, which was simply amazing. I met some fantastic people and saw some amazing sights - truly unforgettable!

Here are a few images of the car at the moment and also a few from the European Rally and some shows so far:

JapFest @ Castle Combe 2011:

























JDM Allstars Round 2 @ Nissan Motor Co. Sunderland 2011:

















ModBall European Rally 2011:
At the start line on the morning of the rally...








On the ferry from Dover to Calais...








Quick stop off at the Eiffel Tower...








Monte Carlo Casino...








Enroute from Cannes/Monaco to Pisa, Italy...
















Quick snap at the foot of the Leaning Tower of Pisa...








Enroute to the Stelvio Pass...








Just approaching the Stelvio Pass...








Mid Stelvio...
























Belgium Beer Run...








Finally at the Calais Ferry Terminal, about to head back to Santa Pod for JapShow...









JapShow @ Santa Pod 2011:









JapFest 2 The Evolution @ Donington 2011:

































































AwesomeFest @ Mallory Park 2011:

































Got heaps of photos, but just thought I'd stick a few up, as it's been a while since I updated!
I'll be at Woodvale Rally this weekend, followed by the Buxton Drift Weekender, Modified Live at Anglesey Circuit then good ole TRAX at Silverstone; so if you see me about, just say hallo  

All the best...


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

loving this pic :clap:












LOLZ that you are getting beaten by a girl in this pic. innit 













now that you are doing more fast diffing may be time to get a PS cooler if you have not already 

see you at Modified live mate


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I think I really like it dude...just thinking about it and feel as though if your wheels at the rear there were not as deep (dish) then it may look better, may be abit more classier?? But hey man if you like it then frigg what anyone else thinks...


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for that bud, glad to hear you like it as well. As always, I'm open to opinions and either way it's all good... everyone's different at the end of the day and it'd be boring if we all did and liked the same thing 
As for the rears, I do have some slightly less dishy Vienna Kreis wheels, but I think they're being kept to one side for the moment 

Thanks again...


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Afternoon y'all,

Just thought I'd share a few recent photos from my adventures 

I was at TRAX the other weekend - absolutely fantastic day despite the weather trying to put a dampener on things - fortunately it dried up in the afternoon and the BDC competitors were able to get some speed into the bends finally.
Had to get this photo alongside the classic Gulf logo 










Also, a few weeks ago, I was fortunate enough to get to the final of a competition organised by Universal Studios and actually win. The final was held down at Ace Cafe and was co-ordinated with the DVD launch of the latest installment of the Fast & Furious movie collection:


































All the best...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

JamieR said:


>


Is that Pauls GTR next to yours?


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

I think so, this was at JapFest 2011 earlier this year, down at Castle Combe... this GT-R had a "Tweenie Rob" remembrance decal on the back if that helps and also "Middlehurst Motorsport" on the footer of the plate?
I'd love that GT-R carbon splitter that he has fitted - it's the last thing I'm looking for in terms of the aero now.


----------

